# What Peacocks are these?



## SK9! (Oct 1, 2020)

Can anyone please tell me what peacocks these are, thanks in advance.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They are a species, but hybrids bred for the market and then hormoned for temporary artificial male color. Aulonocara hybrids.

!. "Red Peacock" of some sort, not sure what it would look like if male
2. another "Red Peacock", this one clearly is ahybrid with S. fryeri which gives it the longer body shape and blue body


----------

